# whos plowing with a dodge diesel?



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

I picked up my 04 2500 with the cummins whos plowing snow with a dodge diesel this winter?

questions....
1. do you use 4 high or 4 low?

2. i throw mine in tow/haul mode, anyone else do this?

3. anyone have a tranny temp gauge? whats your temps run at?


----------



## MarksTLC (Oct 6, 2003)

I have a 99 diesel with auto.
I plow in 4 hi all the time.
I have a temp gauge (mostly for hauling my 5th wheel). I run Amsoil and really don't watch the gauge. Sorry, can't help on the normal running temps. I have an oversized oil pan, plus trans cooler and I believe that helps a lot with the cooling so quickly between jobs too.


----------



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

i have an 05 2500... i plow in 4 hi in first gear, no tow/haul needed


----------



## Avery1 (Dec 27, 2009)

I have an 08 6.7 cummins w/6spd auto. I plow in 4 hi, no tow haul.


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

I roll in 4 hi and tow haul mostly for when I'm driving from account to account.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

1. Depends on the amount of snow I'm pushing.

2. Tow Haul in mine is 5th gear, so no.

3. I use a giant, double disc clutch. I don't know how hot it gets.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

4 hi 
tow haul on 
180 pan temp avg
your temp out of the converter will be from 150-220 depends how heavy the snow is.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

4 Hi, 1st gear.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

2 wd 1.5 to 2 ton salt out back.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Only use 2wd with salt as a balast too. 4x4 is reserved for crazy deep snow and steep grades if I start to slip. Used 4low once to plow out a 3' plus drift from a gravel drive. Moved the whole drift in a single swipe..... With the right balast you too can plow in 2wd and save the front universals!!!!

Nothing better than listening to the tubo spooling while plowing...... I often turn off the radio and listen to the turbo for entertainment!!!!


----------



## jdxnc (Sep 20, 2008)

This will be my first year plowing with a Cummins, I can't wait to see how it goes. '94 auto.


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1117968 said:


> Only use 2wd with salt as a balast too. 4x4 is reserved for crazy deep snow and steep grades if I start to slip. Used 4low once to plow out a 3' plus drift from a gravel drive. Moved the whole drift in a single swipe..... With the right balast you too can plow in 2wd and save the front universals!!!!
> 
> Nothing better than listening to the tubo spooling while plowing...... I often turn off the radio and listen to the turbo for entertainment!!!!


I'm looking forward to this! I just threw an intake on mine so now it sings sompared to stock intake the last years.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1117968 said:


> I often turn off the radio and listen to the turbo for entertainment!!!!


I do that and rolls the windows down. I have no muffler just straight pipe and it sounds and pushes like a dozer. The salter weight and snow tires help too.

That is what prob killed the stock trans or was it the bully dog......


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

jdxnc;1117998 said:


> This will be my first year plowing with a Cummins, I can't wait to see how it goes. '94 auto.


It will go good its a cummins..  prob even better that its a what 2nd gen?


----------



## jdxnc (Sep 20, 2008)

Grassman09;1118203 said:


> It will go good its a cummins..  prob even better that its a what 2nd gen?


First year 2nd gen.

Now if we could get some snow!


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

4 hi only if I need it 
tow/haul ? over drive ? why ? no need to 
trans temp gauge is at most 180F when not moving and in park. ( when I am parked I usually leave the truck in N )


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

> 2. i throw mine in tow/haul mode, anyone else do this?


 Are you towing something? Pushing is a much different load than pulling. Someone should ask B&B what he thinks about tow haul mode while plowing.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

it doesnt really matter about tow haul when your plowing unless your grabbing gears. in 1st gear there is no difference between regular and tow haul. the only difference is when it locks the converter in 2,3,4 plus it changes shift points a little. i plow with it on so when i go job to job it keeps the trans cooler.


----------



## Joe Snow (Oct 6, 2008)

4 high, no tow haul, can't remember my temps.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

i put it in tow haul jsut for moving job to job, temps stay cooler from what i noticed.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

i have an 06 5.9l and it works awesome. I wont go back to a gas job again.


----------



## 24v6spd (Jan 18, 2009)

I plow with a 2001 Cummins, High lock and 2nd or 3rd gear with a 6-speed manual depending on whether I'm doing lots or roads.


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

4 low w 3.54' and the mighty 160 h.p. 1st gen. I can plow 50-60 drives on $25-30. I do alot of steep up and down hills so I leave it in 4L.


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

2hi most of the time, never plowed in 4lo no need, save that for moving houses . Temp gauge 180* never had high temp issues. Shifting is what causes heat, so unless your plowing at high speeds and the truck is shifting you will be fine. Don't sit still in D for extended times that will make temps climb as well. You will love the power and sound


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

96 auto- 4hi 98% of the time (only used 4lo for one customer who had a BAD drive that I needed the extra low gear to get out of) temp light has never come on for the tranny, engine temps run normal range occasionally climbing a little high after several hours. I often use 2wd when I can- depends on roads and how much weight/ballast I am running.1Klbs in the rear is 2wd all the time.

OD off all the time for me unless I'm over 40mph consistently- weak OD system on these trannies and the shift point is poorly chosen. Makes little difference at plowing speeds tho.


----------



## bigthom (Oct 14, 2010)

I got a 02 24V cummins built auto. 4hi 1st gear never have issues. Me and my buddies have a growing fleet of 12 dodge diesels ranging from 91 to 08. Love em. I also have 410 gears and 35" tires. Love the setup


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Just a little heads up, notice it refers to *short pushes*



B&B said:


> Common misconception that T/H is a wise choice for plowing short distances. Many think they're "helping" the trans but all they're doing is adding unneeded wear to the TC and it's components if it won't be in 2nd for any length of time. Once you're in 2nd with T/H on the TC applies....go a short distance to the pile and slow or come to a stop, trans releases the TC and downshifts back to 1st. Do it a hundred times per event and you're just adding wear through totally unnecessary and avoidable cycling of the TC and it's solenoid.
> 
> Snowplowing isn't towing or hauling unless you're plowing roads.


----------



## Troybaseball21 (Nov 3, 2006)

Mostly 2hi depending on snow depth. Have a 6sp with a s#*t ton of power so 2nd or 3rd gear with salt in the bed and ROCK AND ROLL!


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1117968 said:


> Only use 2wd with salt as a balast too. 4x4 is reserved for crazy deep snow and steep grades if I start to slip. Used 4low once to plow out a 3' plus drift from a gravel drive. Moved the whole drift in a single swipe..... With the right balast you too can plow in 2wd and save the front universals!!!!
> 
> Nothing better than listening to the tubo spooling while plowing...... I often turn off the radio and listen to the turbo for entertainment!!!!


about how much ballast do you think you have?


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

My truck is automatic.

I was plowing in 4WD Hi but the trans temps were going through the roof. I have my sensor on the line coming out of the torque converter. It can easily spike up to 300 degrees. For those of you with bigger tires and highway gears be aware your trans will cook. And that's not just Dodge.

I have 3:73 gears 35" tires so you can add that to the reason the trans gets hot. I will plow in hi if the snow is less than 6" but over 6 it has to be low to keep the trans temps down. It has a lot more juice in low anyway so I don't mind at all.


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow Hoot I just looked at your truck details... Very nice!!


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

mike6256;1131829 said:


> Wow Hoot I just looked at your truck details... Very nice!!


Thanks Mike.

I just edited my signature as a lot changed since then.

I see you are from Allentown. Have you ever been to Spring Fling or the Fall Brawl in Dillsburg, Pa?

Mike


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Hoot- nice truck!

Which do you prefer- your Dodge or your GMC? Just interested in the opinion


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

No, I have not been to either. I saw the pics you had of them though, looks like fun. Maybe this year...


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

plowguy43;1131929 said:



> Hey Hoot- nice truck!
> 
> Which do you prefer- your Dodge or your GMC? Just interested in the opinion


Both are nice trucks. I traded the GMC in on the Dodge back in 2004. Either one will do the job well. The Dodge has a better turning radius and I like the higher height.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice to hear, and I agree on both. Getting into a Dodge/Ford feel's like your driving a truck, I felt like I was driving my Dakota when getting into a Chevy/GMC. The ride height was just much lower, they definitely ride very nice, but just didn't feel as "big". Beatiful truck and definitely some nice Mod's done to it (your Dodge)


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

Thanks.

Gotta do front axle joints real soon.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

I run an 06 2500 CTD with a Mega V wings and a Snow Ex 8500 salter. As for the balast it mostly depends on the snow conditions and temperatures. During a typicial snow 2-3" about 25 deg I run about a half yard of salt in the back. During very heavy snows or very wet snow I have had 2 yards in the salter. 

Nothing better than lots of weight, 4 low and the plow in V posistion to break open any lot !!!


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

I started plowing with my 94 (5 speed) but retired that and use my 03 (6 speed) now. Low range isn't needed for anything and really slows backing. I'm almost always in hi.


----------



## jdxnc (Sep 20, 2008)

I haven't found a need for 4 low for anything yet, there is always plenty of torque to get the job done. My 94 pushes snow taller than the blade like there is almost nothing there.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

The last time I used 4 low was on a 300' wet and fresh gravel drive with 3' drifts that were rock hard. In fact you could walk on them!!!! Could of used 4high but sometimes it is better to plow in the inbetween gear.


----------

